
As Genoa Inaugurates New Bridge, the Feeling Is Bittersweet - tus88
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/02/world/europe/genoa-Morandi-bridge-replacement.html
======
tus88
Does anyone know if they made sensible improvements to the onramps/offramps in
the new construction, such that there was a silver lining the the rebuild to
make significant logistical gains?

